# Trading in a Sage DTP for La Pavoni



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've had my DTP for around 9 months, and although I think it's a great machine, especially for a learner, I'm quite taken by the idea of a lever machine. I drink a minimum or 2 coffees a day, spread over the day- one espresso, one/two flat white normally.

I'm not quite in the market for a Londinium yet (give it a year or so until I'm in a house I own). I know the Pavs offer challenges too, but it's something I really like the idea of, and will teach me even more about espresso.

My only thought is, what's it like for producing more than one coffee at a time, probably 4 max in a row (my patience runs out at the 4th flat white on my DTP), and what's it like for latte art? I know latte art isn't going to make my coffee taste any better, but I still enjoy it

And to those that have tried both maybe, is the Pav going to produce better coffee once it's been mastered?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I'm not quite in the market for a Londinium yet (give it a year or so until I'm in a house I own).


You, sir, need to get your priorities right! You might want to wait until Londinium Compact is out.

FWIW I jumped from DTP to L-R and couldn't be happier.


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

You'll need a La Pavoni professional with the larger boiler for anything more than 2 flat whites at a time. Slightly longer to heat up but steam power is great and a single hole tip makes things quite easy on the milk side.

I find consistent results much more elusive than with the sage barista at work but it's much more engaging.

What grinder do you have? (Out of interest). My La Pavoni generally needs quite a fine grind and light tamp


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks both! I forget to mention I have a Niche..

My priorities are completely wrong if you ask my girlfriend, if it wasn't for her I would already own an L-R

For some reason she thinks it's sensible to buy a house ASAP. My argument is I'm only 24 (very soon to be 25) and have many years ahead to do boring things such as buy a house


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Making 4 drinks in a row even with a Professional I don't think is realistic. The pre milenium over heat very quickly, the mileniums by all accounts are more temp stable but I can't imagine that temp stable.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

fitting a heatsink to the group does a lot to steady the temp on the pre millennium as well as giving it an Elizabethan quality, I think @coffeechap has some less flamboyant heat sinks

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35555&p=473086#post473086


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> fitting a heatsink to the group does a lot to steady the temp on the pre millennium as well as giving it an Elizabethan quality, I think @coffeechap has some less flamboyant heat sinks
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35555&p=473086#post473086


I'm also tempted by the mods available as pointed out here.. maybe also powder coating the base white and turning some oak handles to pair with the Niche..

I think this could be a nice transition into the world of levers and from what I've read the L-C is not in the same league as the L-R. My argument to my better half is that selling the DTP and buying a SH Pavoni won't be much in price difference.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The new Londinium compact (based on what Reis has posted on the londinium blog ) will be aimed at competing with pavoni - the fact that it has a brand new group design and its designed by Reis sudgests it will be a step up but at a price.

Just a thought on a white base, they look great but have a cloth handy as it will show up every spec of coffee, Pavoni limited their base colours to black, brown and red for this reason, although white looks great


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> The new Londinium compact (based on what Reis has posted on the londinium blog ) will be aimed at competing with pavoni - the fact that it has a brand new group design and its designed by Reis sudgests it will be a step up but at a price.
> 
> Just a thought on a white base, they look great but have a cloth handy as it will show up every spec of coffee, Pavoni limited their base colours to black, brown and red for this reason, although white looks great


Cheers, that's useful. I think for now, a Pavoni would suit me, then in a year or two upgrade to a Bianca or L-R, I'll decide nearer the time!

The white base does appeal to me and gives me something to do, makes it a bit more personal when you've worked on it yourself!

Do the Professionals come up often? I have seen a lot of Europicolas, but not many of the other variants. Or would the euro actually do the job?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> The new Londinium compact (based on what Reis has posted on the londinium blog ) will be aimed at competing with pavoni - the fact that it has a brand new group design and its designed by Reis sudgests it will be a step up but at a price.
> 
> Just a thought on a white base, they look great but have a cloth handy as it will show up every spec of coffee, Pavoni limited their base colours to black, brown and red for this reason, although white looks great


Cheers, that's useful. I think for now, a Pavoni would suit me, then in a year or two upgrade to a Bianca or L-R, I'll decide nearer the time!

The white base does appeal to me and gives me something to do, makes it a bit more personal when you've worked on it yourself!

Do the Professionals come up often? I have seen a lot of Europicolas, but not many of the other variants. Or would the euro actually do the job?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

jonnycooper29 said:


> Cheers, that's useful. I think for now, a Pavoni would suit me, then in a year or two upgrade to a Bianca or L-R, I'll decide nearer the time!
> 
> The white base does appeal to me and gives me something to do, makes it a bit more personal when you've worked on it yourself!
> 
> Do the Professionals come up often? I have seen a lot of Europicolas, but not many of the other variants. Or would the euro actually do the job?


if you're looking to do a bit of work and get it painted you can pick them up with a bit of patience for less than £100 second hand. You don't see a lot of pros second hand but for me the Euro is great as it will overheat before you run out of water. I can't comment on steaming capabilities of either.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> The new Londinium compact (based on what Reis has posted on the londinium blog ) will be aimed at competing with pavoni - the fact that it has a brand new group design and its designed by Reis sudgests it will be a step up but at a price.
> 
> Just a thought on a white base, they look great but have a cloth handy as it will show up every spec of coffee, Pavoni limited their base colours to black, brown and red for this reason, although white looks great


Cheers, that's useful. I think for now, a Pavoni would suit me, then in a year or two upgrade to a Bianca or L-R, I'll decide nearer the time!

The white base does appeal to me and gives me something to do, makes it a bit more personal when you've worked on it yourself!

Do the Professionals come up often? I have seen a lot of Europicolas, but not many of the other variants. Or would the euro actually do the job?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nopapercup said:


> if you're looking to do a bit of work and get it painted you can pick them up with a bit of patience for less than £100 second hand. You don't see a lot of pros second hand but for me the Euro is great as it will overheat before you run out of water. I can't comment on steaming capabilities of either.


Don't know why my phone posted that last message twice

That sounds like a cheap way to get a fun project then I've seen one on the forum, but I'll keep my eyes posted after Christmas too!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

jonnycooper29 said:


> Don't know why my phone posted that last message twice
> 
> That sounds like a cheap way to get a fun project then I've seen one on the forum, but I'll keep my eyes posted after Christmas too!


Keep an eye on eBay. I've managed to get two for less than £100. The one I use everyday, chrome which was in excellent condition just needed new gaskets and a switch and another which needed everything from a new element to wiring, painting and a portafilter but the chrome boiler is in good condition.


----------

